# Enabling a Excel file damaged or disabled by a Microsoft Office system program.



## Kajay (Jan 25, 2009)

I am using MS Office 2007 and Win Vista (Home) OS. When I try to open one of my excel file it shows the following error message:

"The document "kajay.xlsx" caused a serious error the last time it was opened"

Below that error message there is a button named "Show Help". when i click on "Show Help" it shows the following message:

"This error may appear if you attempt to open a file marked as damaged or disabled by a Microsoft Office system program. Each time an attempt is made to open the file ? even if the file was recovered or repaired ? will cause this error to appear and other currently open files or programs to suspend.

The file is in the Disabled Items list because, in previous attempts to open the file, it has caused the program to fault or shut down more than once.

Microsoft Access, Microsoft Excel, Microsoft PowerPoint, and Microsoft Word: If the file was properly recovered, replaced, or deleted, you can remove the file from the list of disabled files (re-enable the file) by clicking the Microsoft Office button, and then clicking <Application Name> Options. In the Manage list, click the arrow and select Disabled Items, click Go, and then select the disabled item that you want to re-enable."

I couldn't understand the above help procedure. The document is very important so please help me in recovering the excel file.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Kayjay,

What it's telling you is that you've tried to open this file a number of times already and each time doing so has caused an error in the program concerned (Excel). Evidently the file is corrupt in some way, or there is a problem with your Excel application. You could try repairing Excel via Excel Options|Adbanced|Run MS Office Diagnostics. Then re-name the offending xls fiel and try re-opening it. It that fails, and since the file is important to you, re-load a copy from your most recent backup and try opening that - you might have to rename this file too, to avoid the error message.


----------

